# It's Government Oppression People



## ChRonic (Aug 17, 2006)

*"Considering government subsidies of tobacco, just what is our government *
*protecting us from in the drug war?"*
*--Ralph Nader* 

Maybe Ralph Nader was onto something when he saw the death rate of marijuana users. Believe it or not adults and teenagers smoke marijuana more than anyone can ever imagine, the thing is it is not a problem! I know plenty of adults who are alcoholics but absolutely NONE who are marijuana addicts or have a negative marijuana smoking illness. I can argue why there are a few marijuana addicts, they simply like it too much! Why are some people constantly masturbating? Or like sex? Or love fast food? Or TV? Or Video Games? Not because its addicting but simply they MADE it addicting, they enjoy it too much and that is what 5% of the whole marijuana smoking population. Marijuana is as pure as it can get, it is smoked the second the buds sprout it isn't processed like methamphetamine or cocaine or heroin. And maybe there would be less violence over marijuana if it was just legalized..I mean when was the last time you turned on the TV and heard about a man getting stabbed to death or shot or robbed over a 6 pack of beer or a bottle of vodka huh? You tell me! This whole drug war is headed in the wrong direction instead of taking down big time narcotic dealers who are corrupting the streets we are focusing on the harmless of all drugs. Marijuana. The government will allow the sales hundreds of dangerous drugs like Zoloft which can induce suicidal behavior, or other medicines like Vioxx...which caused 4,000 deaths in the US and 2,000 in the UK. 3,000 people died in the WTC how come no ones making a big deal about the lives lost to the pharmaceutical companies drugs?? What are they not as important as the 3,000 in the WTC?!? Where is the memorial to the Vioxx victims? There's a money wasting 9/11 commission where is the dangerous prescription drug commission? I want to walk past Kaiser Permanente and see the names of the thousands of people engraved in a stone wall that died thanks to theirs and the governments negligence. I bet more that 75% of the people reading this post did not know about those deaths, that is because the government is so good at covering up mishaps like that and all they do is give a slap on the wrist to these pharmaceutical companies while small time marijuana dealers spend years in jail. This is just one of the several prescriptions the government let slide that took the lives of thousands you look at them.. http://www.worstpills.org/ Yet marijuana the purest substance that can take the place of any pain killer, anti-depressant, mood elevator, sleep aid, stress reliever, etc. is illegal? It's not even about normal potheads anymore who just want to get their regular "buzz" going, it's about people suffering in pain who need marijuana to function, its not even about recreational use its "why cant they even legalize medicinal use of marijuana for people who actually need it"? I don't blame them...anything that can be grown in the privacy of your own home and be bought at less than a fraction of their own prescription and that can take the place of so many drugs should definitely be illegal think about the millions the government and their butt-buddies the pharmaceutical companies would lose to legalizing marijuana. I know some stuck up conservatives with studies conducted 40 years ago stuck up their rosey's are probably sitting there thinking hey how come he didn't mention any of the negative effects of marijuana...well you dips, recent studies show that there are nowhere close to the amount side-effects of marijuana you thought there were..Extra! Extra! read all about it you ignorant ***** http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/factsmyths/ everything you have been taught about marijuana is WRONG. But unless the public does something about this injustice nothings going to happen, and those of you relying on the government just giving up and legalizing marijuana because you saw it done in the past with alcohol and prohibition, I am sorry you are wrong, what benefits does alcohol provide that could harm the government in anyway? All it does is make you **** faced. But I bet you if the government or anyone of their butt-buddies came out with a new substance that will get you 3 sheets to the wind,  you can kiss your 40's and all your liquor goodbye. Someone please message me and provide me with one thing that benefits alcohol consumers which can harm the government in anyway. You see it's not about the facts and all the recent medical research its about the money, it will always be about the money, the government knows the truth I just turned 18 and I know the truth, anyone who refuses to believe any of the facts I just shared on this post is not only ignorant but completely gullable to the governments ludicrous claims. Anyone who feels me on this post say holla.


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2006)

holla holla...


----------



## Inmediusre (Aug 17, 2006)

HOLLA BROTHA HOLLA.

The war on marijuana is a war on people and a perversion of nature and the human condition.

If i had to choose between my son being an alchoholic and a reefer lover, I'd choose he'd be a reefer lover any day of the week.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2006)

holla.


----------



## Smoof One (Aug 18, 2006)

ChRonic said:
			
		

> what benefits does alcohol provide that could harm the government in anyway? All it does is make you shitfaced. But I bet you if the government or anyone of their butt-buddies came out with a new substance that will get you shitfaced you can kiss your 40's and all your liquor goodbye. Someone please message me and provide me with one thing that benefits alcohol consumers which can harm the government in anyway.



Well heres how i see it... what are the two biggest substances that kill our poplulation every year? what causes severe health problems? Alcohol and ciggerettes.  these two substances are the leading cause in premature death thoughout our nation. if your thinking what im thinking you got it! Alcohol and ciggerettes are legal for nothing else than keeping the population down. sick isnt it?  By people dying off from failing livers, liver disease and all the other health problems associated with these fucked up substances the government can sit back and reap the rewards of the tax they have placed on these substances. they dont care that people by the hundreds of thousands are dying every year. not to mention the drunk driving fatalities. these substances bring in money, period. and that is why they are legal. our government could care less about its people. that is why they dont investigate these tobacco firms, cuz they're all butt-buddies. playing a game of monopoly... ******* sick.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 20, 2008)

holla


----------



## ishnish (Dec 20, 2008)

Viva La Revolution!!!
holla holla

so which one of us is running for pres in 2012?


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 20, 2008)

For every horrible that you see,

      I can show you something very special or beautiful. There is obvious contradictory forces at work here, but it all is in the mind sets of confused, dazed people that aren't really very ready for things to be moving so fast.
 All good things come to those that wait.
I suppose seeing this worlds reality's up close is a bit much for someone who has the open eyes to see with. You seem to have good vision, also an alert nature about you, they do go hand in hand. Don't get too caught up in man's atrocities to man. It is a sad thing that has followed us throughout our time here on this planet.
 Maybe someday,  we will all figure out that we are stuck here for the duration, ie. no-ones going any where in a hurry, it's a small planet that can be made into a veritable paradise, I mean we got the technology, the resources and the people power, so why not right ? GREED !!

BUT take heart, someday someone will figure out that handle and will push it and then whoooosh, The stink will go away with time. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

